# tater tots



## andymiddle (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys. I am the head chef at a family run smokehouse in England and we sell tater tots as a side and appetiser. At the moment I am making a puree of onion, cheese and sweetcorn which is then stuffed into a handformed ball of grated potato. I then smoke and fry to finish.  Any recipes or ideas to help me out? 
Thx


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 24, 2015)

Roll those babies in panko bread crumbs before dropping the smoked tots in the deep fryer.  Adds a nice crunch. 

You didn't mention any spices, or "enhancements," which are more a matter of personal taste.  Besides salt and pepper, any seasoning salt works nicely.  For enhancements think bacon, chives or turning up the heat with chopped jalapenos or habaneros (I don't know the spicy tolerance of UK'ers).  With your basic recipe you could experiment to your heart's content.


----------

